# IPTables unter SuSE 9.2



## VariableWorm (6. März 2005)

Halli Hallo,

 ich habe nen SuSE 9.2 Linux Root bei 1&1 und habe folgende IPTables Konfiguration:



```
#! /bin/sh
 
 iptables -F
 
 iptables -F sperre
 iptables -X sperre
 iptables -N sperre
 iptables -F sperre
 
 # localhost traffic erlauben #
 ##############################
 
 iptables -A sperre -i lo -s 127.0.0.1/255.0.0.0 -j ACCEPT # FÃ¼pback wir immer alles erlaubt ausser von nicht 127.0.0.1
 
 # keine routing funktion #
 ##########################
 
 iptables -P FORWARD DROP
 
 # jedes paket eingehend erlauben #
 ##################################
 
 iptables -P INPUT DROP
 
 # jedes paket ausgehend erlauben #
 ##################################
 
 iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT # output immer annehmen (vorsicht vor Trojanern!)
 
 # acceptstuff #
 ###############
 iptables -A sperre -p tcp --dport 21 -j ACCEPT # ftp akzeptieren
 iptables -A sperre -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT # SSH akzeptieren
 iptables -A sperre -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT # HTTP
 iptables -A sperre -p tcp --dport 443 -j ACCEPT # HTTPS
 iptables -A sperre -p tcp --dport 2112 -j ACCEPT # Bouncer
 
 # Antworten zulassen #
 ######################
 iptables -A sperre -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
 
 # Alles andere abweisen (RFC-konform) #
 #######################################
 iptables -A sperre -p tcp -j REJECT --reject-with tcp-reset
 iptables -A sperre -p udp -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable
 
 
 echo "Firewall started"
```
 
 Egal, ob ich die Policies vor oder hinter die Filterregeln setze, per SSH komme ich nicht mehr drauf.

 Anybody knows why ?


----------



## VariableWorm (6. März 2005)

Habs selbst rausgefunden... für alle, die mal ein ähnliches Problem hatten. Es fehlte die Weiterleitung allen Traffics in die Chain "sperre":


```
iptables -A INPUT -j sperre
```
 
 Grüße


----------

